
Google Hangouts 7.0 for Android asks users to stop using it for SMS - jcreedon
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/01/google-hangouts-7-0-for-android-asks-users-to-stop-using-it-for-sms/
======
jcreedon
I'm not sure how this will work out as far as long term strategy goes, but in
the near time I am very annoyed. It seems like they can't decide what to do
with Hangouts. Vacillating on core functionality like this every other year
only serves to frustrate end users.

